# Port Mansfield, Texas Wade Fishing Report; 1/19-1/24



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

After another big cold snap, which I saw no dead fish down there anywhere I traveled, the bite didn't get going until mid morning each day. We watched as the water temp would climb into the high 50's to lower 60's. Most of our fish were caught in crotch deep water, with the exception of a few reds caught in knee deep water. The water color was great, just enough to make out the outline of the sand pockets. We would scatter out and bomb each sand pocket we came to three or four times before moving on. What we found was the back side of the pocket held the most fish, if you threw into the grass, drug your bait to the edge and let it fall, thump, you had a fish on. We had several fish this week between 3-5 pounds, a few that made the 6 pound mark, 1 over 8 pounds. I appreciate my clients for being a part of Empty Stringers. All the trout and reds swam off to fight another day.
Our fish were caught on a variety of baits from DSL super models, Corkys, topwaters, and the S. Carolina boys favorites DOA.

Port Mansfield Trophy Trout Trips offered through March 31st, don't miss out on your chance at a personal best!


----------

